# AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!



## Anglerboard-Team (1. August 2009)

werbung​



*Aktiv Angeln mit dem Anglerboard​*

*Die große ZEBCO Aktion

“Let’s go fishing”​*


*Jeden Monat attraktive Preise gewinnen!!​*

Hitparaden für die größten Fänge gibt es wie Sand am Meer. Fast jede Zeitschrift oder Internetseite bietet so etwas an. Zebco und uns geht's aber nicht um den größten Fisch - da wird eh nur immer wieder beschissen, um die Preise abzugreifen.

Uns geht's drum, euch aktiv ans Wasser zu bringen. Denn egal wie groß oder schwer ein Fisch ist, angeln macht immer Spaß. Und wir wollen daher die belohnen, die aktiv angeln gehen. Daher hat auch jeder gemeldete Fang die gleiche Chance, einen der attraktiven Preise zu gewinnen. 

*August: Waller

​*
*Der Augustpreis für die erfolgreichen Wallerangler wird von Zebco gestiftet:​*
* Rhino BC Rute Cat Buster &  Rhino Rolle Sti *









*Die Modalitäten:*
*Ihr könnt im August hier in diesem Thread alle Waller melden. *

Es werden ausschließlich Fische anerkannt, die mit einem Foto eingestellt werden. 

Zusätzlich - um die immer wieder gleichen Diskussionen zu vermeiden - zählen nur Fische, an die gut erkennbar ein Maßband oder Zollstock angelegt ist und/oder wo beim Fisch eine erkennbare, aktuelle Zeitung/Zeitschift liegt. (offensichtliche Falschmeldungen werden natürlich nicht berücksichtigt!)

Jeder Angler kann pro Monat und Fischart bis zu 5 einzelne Fische einstellen. 

Wir lassen da natürlich keinerlei Diskussionen zu. Der Thread dient rein zum einstellen der Fische.

Um das einstellen untermaßiger Fische zu vermeiden:
Die Untergrenze bei der Auslosung der Länge liegt immer deutlich über den gesetzlichen Schonmaßen!!

Am Ende des Monats wird eine Länge ausgelost. Derjenige, der mit seinem gemeldeten Fang am nächsten bei dieser ausgelosten Länge liegt, erhält den dafür ausgelobten Preis. Bei mehreren gleichlangen Fischen entscheidet dann das Los unter den Einstellern.

Und - auch wie immer: Der Rechtsweg ist natürlich ausgeschlossen!


----------



## Leon (1. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

Hier diesen kleinen Wels habe ich in der Nacht von 31.07 bis 01.08 auf Maden im Rhein gefangen.
http://img196.*ih.us/img196/4117/img4104o.th.jpg


----------



## GreenMonsta (2. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*



Leon schrieb:


> Hier diesen kleinen Wels habe ich in der Nacht von 31.07 bis 01.08 auf Maden im Rhein gefangen.
> http://img196.*ih.us/img196/4117/img4104o.th.jpg




Der Fisch muß Mindestmaß haben,und wenn er das hat sollte auch die Länge dazu geschrieben werden sonst wird es mit dem auslosen schwer   Zollstock oder ähnliches sehe ich auch nicht ...


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (2. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

@GreenMonsta
Mindestmaß hat der Waller ja überhaupt nicht (zumindest nicht in allen Bundesländern). 
Dass eine Längenangabe sinnvoll wäre da stimm ich zu.


----------



## Belly_gaga (3. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

Hier mein Wels von gestern abend aus dem Behlendorfer See 110cm 10,2Kg auf Köderfisch (Barsch)


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (3. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

So dann meld ich mich hier auch mal mit meinem kleinen Erfolg. Der Waller ist 66cm kurz und biss als Beifang auf einen Tauwurm beim Aal-Angeln im Rhein.


----------



## angel-andre (3. August 2009)

*wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil*

:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m
*Es werden ausschließlich Fische anerkannt, die mit einem Foto eingestellt werden. 

Zusätzlich - um die immer wieder gleichen Diskussionen zu vermeiden - zählen nur Fische, an die gut erkennbar ein Maßband oder Zollstock angelegt ist und/oder wo beim Fisch eine erkennbare, aktuelle Zeitung/Zeitschift liegt. (offensichtliche Falschmeldungen werden natürlich nicht berücksichtigt!)*


----------



## Belly_gaga (3. August 2009)

*AW: wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil*



angel-andre schrieb:


> :m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m
> *Es werden ausschließlich Fische anerkannt, die mit einem Foto eingestellt werden.
> 
> Zusätzlich - um die immer wieder gleichen Diskussionen zu vermeiden - zählen nur Fische, an die gut erkennbar ein Maßband oder Zollstock angelegt ist und/oder wo beim Fisch eine erkennbare, aktuelle Zeitung/Zeitschift liegt. (offensichtliche Falschmeldungen werden natürlich nicht berücksichtigt!)*


mein Waller liegt auf Gehwegplatten also Platte 50x50#hund er ist halt 110 cm Angler des ASV Trave können es bezeugen 
also bitte hab mitleid es ist mein erster  Danke


----------



## flasha (3. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

Jedes mal das gleiche Spiel. Lesen ist wirklich schwer...


----------



## zanderaal (4. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*



Belly_gaga schrieb:


> Hier mein Wels von gestern abend aus dem Behlendorfer See 110cm 10,2Kg auf Köderfisch (Barsch)



|kopfkratsorry muss sein kein maßband zu sehen und um 16 :33
Foto gemacht aber ist den da schon dunkel??|kopfkrat

Zanderaal:q


----------



## Bassey (4. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

Leider habe ich weder ein Foto mit Zollstock oder Maßband noch mit aktueller Zeitung, jedoch 2 Zeugen die am Abend des 01.08.09 mit mir am Main waren als der Fisch gefangen wurde und auch hier im Forum vertreten sind.
Hauptzeuge ist Rotaugen-Marc, er hat den Fisch vermessen.
Zuhause beim wiegen ergab sich ein Gewicht von 6 Kilo Plus ca 1 Kilo Innereien die bereits am Wasser entsorgt wurden.

Waller, 93cm, 14 Pfund, Köder Barsch, gefangen im Main in Frankfurt.

Foto leider nur mit der Handycam gemacht.

Ich hoffe er zählt :vik:


----------



## zanderaal (4. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*



Bassey schrieb:


> Leider habe ich weder ein Foto mit Zollstock oder Maßband noch mit aktueller Zeitung, jedoch 2 Zeugen die am Abend des 01.08.09 mit mir am Main waren als der Fisch gefangen wurde und auch hier im Forum vertreten sind.
> Hauptzeuge ist Rotaugen-Marc, er hat den Fisch vermessen.
> Zuhause beim wiegen ergab sich ein Gewicht von 6 Kilo Plus ca 1 Kilo Innereien die bereits am Wasser entsorgt wurden.
> 
> ...



;+was soll man da sehen?Frankfurt bei Nacht?;+

|supergriSo bin nun am Rhein....Waller fangen|supergri
mit Zollstock und Zeitung für das Richtige Foto|supergri

Gruß vom Niederrhein#h


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (4. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*



zanderaal schrieb:


> |kopfkratsorry muss sein kein maßband zu sehen und um 16 :33
> Foto gemacht aber ist den da schon dunkel??|kopfkrat
> 
> Zanderaal:q



Ist ja echt schade, dass du anscheinend anderen ihren Erfolg nicht gönnst.|krach:

Und von wegen, dass es um 16:33 schon dunkel sein soll, dies ist natürlich die Uhrzeit zu der das Foto hier in den Thread eingestellt wurde!!!#q


----------



## Bassey (4. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*



zanderaal schrieb:


> ;+was soll man da sehen?Frankfurt bei Nacht?;+


 
Ich erwähnte schon, dass es nur mit einer Handycam aufgenommen wurde das Bild. Dein von Sinnlosigkeit geschwängerter Kommentar dazu macht es dann auch nicht besser und wenn du selbst auf dem schlechten Bild einen Fisch nicht erkennen kannst der sichtbar ist, dann gib bitte deinen Führerschein ab |supergri


----------



## Barsch-Guru (4. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*



Anglerboard-Team schrieb:


> Zusätzlich - um die immer wieder gleichen Diskussionen zu vermeiden - zählen nur Fische, an die gut erkennbar ein Maßband oder Zollstock angelegt ist und/oder wo beim Fisch eine erkennbare, aktuelle Zeitung/Zeitschift liegt. (offensichtliche Falschmeldungen werden natürlich nicht berücksichtigt!)


 

@Bassey

Ich denke mal zanderaal spielt auf das oben zitierte an. Ich verstehe das und Du? Ich denke auch mit 15 Zeugen kommst Du da nicht weit. 

Grüße Alex


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*



zanderaal schrieb:


> |kopfkratsorry muss sein kein maßband zu sehen und um 16 :33
> Foto gemacht aber ist den da schon dunkel??|kopfkrat
> 
> Zanderaal:q


Wo ist das Problem? Man sieht ja wohl eindeutig das die 1,10m stimmen dürften. Schöner Wels,Petri und ab damit in die Wertung!


----------



## YakuzaInk (4. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

Leute, warum postet ihr "Fänge" die Leute bezeugen können aber ihr kein Bild habt????
Obwohl es eindeutig in den Regeln steht???
Das ist doch einfach nur schwachsinnig.. genau wie bilder ohne maßband oder zeitung...
Lasst es doch einfach bleiben! Seit dem es diese Aktion gibt ist es immer, immer, immer das selbe! Es nervt einfach! Ok, es is vll. schön bilder zu gucken aber mehr auch nicht.


----------



## Bassey (4. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

Jetzt macht euch doch nicht ins Höschen! Dann wird eben im August ein neuer Waller gefangen und mit Maßband und Zeitung und fertig, ich plädierte nicht darauf, dass gewertet wird bei mir sondern fragte mehr oder weniger an...

Ich fand's nur sinnlos was für ein Kommentar bei mir ankam vonwegen "was sieht man da, Frankfurt bei Nacht"
Ich werd wohl kaum nen Pudel in ein Wallerkostüm gepackt haben auf dem Foto, darum ging es mir, mehr nicht...

Und nun, morgen abend  auf Wallerfang gehen damit ich hier Regelkonform mitmachen kann :vik::vik::vik:

Make Love, not Warcraft |supergri:vik:


----------



## Barsch-Guru (4. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*



Bassey schrieb:


> Und nun, morgen abend auf Wallerfang gehen damit ich hier Regelkonform mitmachen kann :vik::vik::vik:


 

War ja auch nicht böse gemeint! Vergiss die Digicam und das Metermaß/die Zeitung nicht.

Viel Petri Heil von mir

Grüße Alex


----------



## zanderaal (4. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> @Bassey
> 
> Ich denke mal zanderaal spielt auf das oben zitierte an. Ich verstehe das und Du? Ich denke auch mit 15 Zeugen kommst Du da nicht weit.
> 
> Grüße Alex



Genau 

|kopfkrates steht doch da nicht umsonst oder,also haltet euch bitte daran

Maßband sollte jder Angler bei sich haben|kopfkrat
und wenn noch andere Angler dabei sind haben die vieleicht ein.

Aber ich gönne jedem sein Fisch 
ein dickes Petri zum Waller

Gruß vom Niederrhein


----------



## macmarco (4. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem? Man sieht ja wohl eindeutig das die 1,10m stimmen dürften. Schöner Wels,Petri und ab damit in die Wertung!


Das sehe ich auch so!!#6
Mal am Rande erwähnt,sei, dass ich den Waller live gesehen habe und die Maße stimmen, verstehe ich einige hier echt nicht...
Anfangen mit Uhrzeiten und so nen Quatsch... Stellt ihr die Uhr unbedingt in eurer Kamera? ich net ...#d
Gönnt dem Fänger seinen Fang |rolleyes


----------



## Bassey (4. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

Oh wartet nur, ich werde morgen extra die aktuelle Blitzillu kaufen (sofern es die noch gibt) um sie neben den Waller den ich fangen werde zu legen :vik:


----------



## CatchAndReleaseIt (5. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

Freu mich schon auf reichlich blutverschmierte Schlachteplattenfotos in der Küche. Denn wer hat schon immer ´ne aktuelle Zeitung am Wasser ... Bravo! #6|uhoh:


----------



## hengist (5. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

Die guten Dinge im Leben fangen mit F an... Frauen und Fische |supergri

Waller aus Gevatter Rhein 93cm Gewicht unbekannt^^


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*



CatchAndReleaseIt schrieb:


> Freu mich schon auf reichlich blutverschmierte Schlachteplattenfotos in der Küche. Denn wer hat schon immer ´ne aktuelle Zeitung am Wasser ... Bravo! #6|uhoh:


Genau, deine Fraktion wird hier unbedingt noch gebraucht. Geh stricken!


----------



## CatchAndReleaseIt (5. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

|gutenach


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

Und träum was süßes,mei herzl!:l


----------



## Bela B. (5. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

Hallo,ich finde wer bei diesem Gewinnspiel mitmachen möchte,sollte sich auch an die Regeln halten.|bla:  Nur so ist es gerecht !!! |krach:
Der Monat ist noch lang,um hier erneut daran teil zunehmen.

                   Petri Heil zum Waller Fang ! #6

                                      Gruß Bela B.


----------



## hengist (5. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

Hab auch ein Forto mit Zollstock dran - liefer ich später nach.


----------



## Barsch-Guru (5. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Genau, deine Fraktion wird hier unbedingt noch gebraucht. Geh stricken!


 

Sauberes Posting, kann ich mir ja meins grad sparen! #6


----------



## Belly_gaga (5. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

Herr Zanderaal ist ganz schön eingebildet |gr: son angeber habe ich schon lange nicht mehr erlebt ich dachte immer leute aus dem board sind in ordnung aber schwarze scharfe gibst wohl überall #d aber der august ist noch lang |supergri
an alle auser zanderall ein Petri Heil:vik:

hier habe ich noch ein maßband rübergelegt,dann kann man das bild mit dem fisch vergleichen,und wenn nicht ich bin stolz über meinen ersten waller


----------



## Schutenpiet (5. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*



zanderaal schrieb:


> |kopfkratsorry muss sein kein maßband zu sehen und um 16 :33
> Foto gemacht aber ist den da schon dunkel??|kopfkrat
> 
> Zanderaal:q



Wer Ahnung hat, der weiß, das der letzte Bearbeitungszeitpunkt mit dem Bild gespeichert wird.
Bin übrigens Zeuge, und war beim fotografieren selbst dabei.
Das Bild wurde gemacht, als Christoph von diesem Wettbewerb nichts wußte ! Hab selten soviel Mißgunst erlebt.
Piet


----------



## macmarco (5. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Wer Ahnung hat, der weiß, das der letzte Bearbeitungszeitpunkt mit dem Bild gespeichert wird.
> Bin übrigens Zeuge, und war beim fotografieren selbst dabei.
> Das Bild wurde gemacht, als Christoph von diesem Wettbewerb nichts wußte ! Hab selten soviel Mißgunst erlebt.
> Piet


|good:|good:|good: Genau das habe ich auch gedacht |rolleyes

@Gaga: Feine Idee #6


----------



## hengist (5. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

Hier die Fottos mit Zollstock  -war eher fuer meinen Kollegen gedacht^^


----------



## Michael_05er (6. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

Mal dran gedacht, dass man bei Wallern auf dem Foto entweder den ganzen Wels oder die Zahlen auf dem Maßband erkennen kann|kopfkrat? Hengist hat ja schon einen guten Versuch abgeliefert, aber da kann ich trotz Brille nix lesen... 
Abgesehen davon wäre es mir wurscht, wenn jemand ein paar Zentimeter dazumogelt, die Gewinnwahrscheinlichkeit wird ja nicht erhöht. Die Aktualität des Fanges halte ich da für wichtiger.
Gruß,
Michael
P.S.: Trotzdem Petri Heil allen Fängern! Lasst Euch Eure Fische nicht schlechtreden!


----------



## hengist (6. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

Man brauch ja nur die einzelnen gelenke des zollstocks zaehlen. Mir ist das auch nicht weichtig mit messen etc. Weil ich fange um zu essen. 
Wie gesagt, war nur fuer nen freund. Als beweis


----------



## Fanne (6. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

manche leute hier fehlt echt mal sauerstoff am hirn .... 


Wieso gönnt ihr den Anglern nicht einfach den gefangenen Fisch?


wenn sie Bilder reinstellen ohne Zeitung und Ohne Zolli ... na und ? 

WAS JUCKT ES DICH NÖRGLER ????

Ich freue mich immer wenn ich Fischbilder sehe !

Und ob wertung hin oder her, manche leute brauchen nicht 1000x das selbe schreiben ... oder sind die vllt Posting - Counter Geil ? 

Die Herrn die die Auslosung machen werden wissen welchen Fisch sie  einbeziehen und welchen nicht, es liegt nicht in eure macht das zu ändern durch eure  Negativen Postings den Fängern gegenüber !!! 



*Sorry das musste mal Erwähnt werden !!*


Petri Heil   allen Cat-Fish Fängern!


----------



## Michael_05er (6. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*



hengist schrieb:


> Weil ich fange um zu essen.


Dann nicht nur Petri Heil, sondern auch guten Appettit! Ich habe keine Probleme mit den Meldungen hier und will kein Paragraphenreiter sein.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## hengist (6. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

war lecker. Einen Teil frittiert  - der Rest wird gerauechert


----------



## Belly_gaga (6. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

Moinsen hier habe ich noch ein bild wo man genau sehen kann das er 110cm ist


----------



## hengist (6. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

Wie lange hast du gekaempft? 
Ich brauchte fuer meinen fast eine halbe Stunde. Wollte eigentlich einen Koederfisch fuers Zanderangeln fangen. Hauptschnur war 18er und Vorfach 16er - rate mal wer eine halbe Stunde geschwitzt hat :q


----------



## Hechtchris (7. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

Hi,

bei uns im weiher hat der Wallerschonmaß 0 gesetzlich erlaubt weil er angeblich "raus muss"

Gilt der dann auch wenn er nur 20 cm hat ?

|supergri


----------



## hornhechteutin (7. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

Moin Moin ,


Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Hab selten soviel Mißgunst erlebt.
> Piet



|good: Peter.

@gaga
klasse Fisch Petri sag ich da nur . Mußt mir mal zeigen wie ich hier oben im Norden son Fisch ans Band bekomme |supergri .

@all
kenne gaga persönlich und mogeln hat der Kerl nicht nötig . Vielleicht sollten mal einige an ihrer Einstellung zu den Kollegen arbeiten

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Belly_gaga (9. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*



hengist schrieb:


> Wie lange hast du gekaempft?
> Ich brauchte fuer meinen fast eine halbe Stunde. Wollte eigentlich einen Koederfisch fuers Zanderangeln fangen. Hauptschnur war 18er und Vorfach 16er - rate mal wer eine halbe Stunde geschwitzt hat :q


Moinsen ich habe auch ungefähr 30 minuten gebraucht habe ihn mit ner 12 geflochtenen von proline rausgeholt nur meine rute hatte nur bis 48gr wurfgewicht,aber der drill ist hammer 

schön gruß :vik:


----------



## Belly_gaga (9. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> |good: Peter.
> ...


Moinsen und vielen dank musst mal bescheid sagen wann und wo dann können wir gerne mal los auf Waller |wavey:
Schön Gruß Gaga


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (9. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

Warum wird das HIER zum LABERTHREAD????Es wurde mindestens 100x die Regeln erklährt!Warum kommen immer Fische hier rein,die nicht in die Wertung kommen.Wenn Ihr keine Zeitung oder Zollstock beilegz,wird der Fisch nicht gewertet!Also setzt den fisch dann in die jeweilige Rubrik,und nicht hier rein!


Stefan


----------



## hengist (9. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

@Belly_gaga

Ja super das die Rute es mitgemacht hat. Die ersten 5 Minuten dacht ich "Das aber ne dicke Barbe^^"
Aber echt schön so nen U-Boot^^ und heut hab ich die letzten Stücke geräuchert - sehr lecker

Weiterhin Petri!


----------



## Esoxxxhunter (10. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

Hallo Sportsfreunde wir waren am Wochenende am Main unterwegs und konnten nach nicht ganz einfachem Drill diesen schönen 170cm langen und 33 Kilo schweren Wels fangen. Das Geschirr bestand aus einer 3LBS Karfenruten einer Rolle für 12€ und einer 0,50mm Monofilen Schnur.


----------



## Esoxxxhunter (10. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

Achso das mit der Zeitung hab ich vergessen ich kann aber 2 Zeugen nennen ( einer davon war der Fotograph, den wir bis dahin nicht kannten) die wie ungefähr 20 Fahrradfahrer des Mainwegs das ganze Schauspiel beobachtet haben.
( Wer sich ein wenig auskennt erkennt den Mainradweg auf dem einen Bild vielleicht sogar....)


----------



## Schutenpiet (10. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*



Esoxxxhunter schrieb:


> Achso das mit der Zeitung hab ich vergessen ich kann aber 2 Zeugen nennen ( einer davon war der Fotograph, den wir bis dahin nicht kannten) die wie ungefähr 20 Fahrradfahrer des Mainwegs das ganze Schauspiel beobachtet haben.
> ( Wer sich ein wenig auskennt erkennt den Mainradweg auf dem einen Bild vielleicht sogar....)


 
#c Gildet nich gildet nich ..keine Zeitung bla bla bla 
Und jetzt meine wirkliche Meinung: #r
Hammerfisch und dickes Petri.

@Dorsch 888: Leute, wie Du machen da nen Labertrööt draus

Piet


----------



## Esoxxxhunter (10. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

Danke, das lustige an der Sache mit der Zeitung war das wir den Fisch um halb 2 nachts gefangen haben und ich gesagt habe den hältern wir dann kauf ich morgen noch ne Bild.
Hab ich auch aber unserem Fotographen ( Mitte 60 ) ist dann genau vor dem Bild mit der Zeitung die Batterie verendet und die aus den Bissanzeigern passten nicht.SCHEI....#q
Aber gut ist mein persönlicher Rekord, passt!


Und wer einmal fängt dem glaube ich,
das er bald schon fängt nen grössern FISCH!!!


----------



## Nikl (10. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

Lasst se doch machen alle.Mit etwas Glück versaut jeder sein Foto für das Gewinnspiel und am Ende ist man dann er einzigste der gewertet wird #6
Ganz Praktisch wenn ihr mich fragt :q


----------



## Esoxxxhunter (10. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*



Nikl schrieb:


> Lasst se doch machen alle.Mit etwas Glück versaut jeder sein Foto für das Gewinnspiel und am Ende ist man dann er einzigste der gewertet wird #6
> Ganz Praktisch wenn ihr mich fragt :q


 



Erst fangen dann labern!!!!


----------



## Belly_gaga (10. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*



Nikl schrieb:


> Lasst se doch machen alle.Mit etwas Glück versaut jeder sein Foto für das Gewinnspiel und am Ende ist man dann er einzigste der gewertet wird #6
> Ganz Praktisch wenn ihr mich fragt :q



Nix mit Fisch aber den Mund aufmachen #dHerrlich 

und zu dem riesen Wels ein dickes Petri von,ober Hammmer#h


----------



## Schwarzwusel (10. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

Mönsch Gaga !!!! 
Schönes Ding.... Petri !!!!!! #6
Wat Du nicht alles für Viecher raus holst.|supergri

Auf die ganzen Schnackwurzels hier würde ich nichts geben.
(Dat der blanke Neid)


----------



## hengist (10. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

@essox

haste den wieder reingeschmissen?


----------



## Esoxxxhunter (10. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

Jo schwimmt wieder, und wird nicht der letzte sein für diesen Monat )
Will nochmal an den Rhein bei Mainz aber nur....
Wenn Wetter und die Temp. passt dann dauerts nicht so lang....


----------



## macmarco (10. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

Tjaaaa die Tageszeitung fehlt :g

Ne im Ernst.....Schöner Fisch #6


----------



## *** catch it *** (10. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

hi,

ich hätt da mal ne frage.

wir haben heute einen wels gefangen von 132 cm, köder war ein 7cm rapfen.
drill dauert circa ne stunde, da relativ leicht montiert und auch net auf waller aus 

einziges problem: kein photoapparat.

das einzigste was wir parat hatten war ein camcorder mit nightshot.

heisst: ende des drills ist drauf sowie das ausmessen und natürlich das wiedereinsetzen  
wird dies gezählt oder nicht?
datum sowie uhrzeit is auf der cam drauf aber leider war keine tageszeitung um die uhrzeit mehr aufzutreiben : 22 uhr - ende des drills.

video folgt spätestens übermorgen da morgen nach diesem erfolg aufn waller geangelt wird und wir atm nicht die möglichkeit haben, das video irgendwo hochzuladen.

würd mich über ne antwort freuen.


----------



## Esoxxxhunter (11. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

Einfach mal das Video in einem akzeptierten Format ( steht in Klammer in der Anmeldung) anhängen und schauen.
Zur Not einen Hyperlink benutzten und dann bei einer bekannten Angelvideo Seite reinsetzten.


----------



## hengist (11. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*



Esoxxxhunter schrieb:


> Jo schwimmt wieder, und wird nicht der letzte sein für diesen Monat )
> Will nochmal an den Rhein bei Mainz aber nur....
> Wenn Wetter und die Temp. passt dann dauerts nicht so lang....



lies mal hier:

http://www.faz.net/s/Rub9FAE69CECEA...A19B595BD73DC0B6D7~ATpl~Ecommon~Scontent.html


----------



## Esoxxxhunter (11. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

Jeder der glaubt mit einer Angel etwas gegen den in meinen Augen zwangsläufig grösser werdenden Bestand tun zu können, der macht sich fast lächerlich.
Es wird auch in Zukunft eine Kunst sein solch ein Fisch zu fangen und auch bei guter Population bleibt es extrem zeitaufwändig.
Welse sind im Gegensatz zu den uns alle wohl leider schon gut bekannsten Grundeln Kanibalen, die ihren Bestand selber regulieren, wenn dieser sich zu sehr ausdehnt.
Die Veränderrung deutscher Ströme und grosser Flüsse wird in Zukunft wohl ständig vom Auftreten und verschwinden verschiedener Fischarten geprägt sein.
Daran sind aber garantiert nicht die C&R Angler Schuld!
Das Ökosystem zu verstehen und die Entwicklung zu beobachten ist in meinen Augen wichtiger als einer einzelnnen Art für die momentane Entwicklung verantwortlich zu machen!
Zu guter letzt....
Ich geh garantiert nicht angeln um aus einem so alten und tollen Fisch Futter zu machen.
Ich glaube der Rest der Comunity ist da voll meiner Meinung!!!


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (11. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*



hengist schrieb:


> lies mal hier:
> 
> http://www.faz.net/s/Rub9FAE69CECEA948EAAFE2806B54BF78AA/Doc~EDCF59629B16F48A19B595BD73DC0B6D7~ATpl~Ecommon~Scontent.html



#d

Ich habe selten einen solch unqualifizierten Artikel gelesen. Und dass du als Angler hier auch noch solch einen Bericht zitierst finde ich wirklich erbärmlich.|abgelehn


----------



## Hyperloop (11. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

also wer so einen müll schreibt kann schon fast nur mit ner stipprute irgent wo rumgammeln .. 
kla das der wels fisch frisst das tun zander und hecht aber auch vielleicht nicht in den maßen aber sie fressen auch einen großteil der brut ..
jeder regt sich auf die mitlerweile weit verbreitete wollhandkrabbe auf .. schlachtet die welse doch ab dann seht ihr mal wie viele wollhand krabben ihr dann noch habt die euch die köder vom haken fressen. Denn der wels ist einer der wenigen fische die 1 ein großes maul haben und 2. einen stark genugen kiefer haben um die dinger zu fressen.. also ich kann die meinung von diesem menschen echt nicht nachvollziehen #q


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (11. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

Ich kann mich hier Hyperloop nur anschließen. In unserer Region sind es zwar nicht die Wollhandkrabben, dafür sind es die aus Amerika eingeführten und massenhaft auftretenden Kamberkrebse die im Rhein wohl die Hauptnahrung der Welse ausmachen. Nahezu jeder Angler an diesem Rheinabschnitt berichtet von Unmengen an Kamberkrebsen in den Mägen der Welse. Fische hingegen sind in den Mägen nur äußerst selten zu finden! Und dass der Wels dazu beiträgt den Kamberkrebsbestand in Grenzen zu halten halte ich für sinnvoll.


----------



## hengist (11. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

ich find den Text super - Wildschweinfutter^^

nebenbei, wieso hat der Wels in den meisten Gewässern kein Schonmaß?


----------



## Esoxxxhunter (12. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*



hengist schrieb:


> ich find den Text super - Wildschweinfutter^^
> 
> nebenbei, wieso hat der Wels in den meisten Gewässern kein Schonmaß?


 


Liebe Gemeinde lasst uns jetzt kurz an die denke die es genau damit nicht so haben und für Sie fischen gehen.....

PETRI HEIL


----------



## Bassey (12. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*



hengist schrieb:


> nebenbei, wieso hat der Wels in den meisten Gewässern kein Schonmaß?



Weil er angeblich zur "Plage" geworden ist und das Wasser leerfrisst... Naja, was dran ist weiß ich nicht, jedenfalls fang ich keine Brachsen mehr im Main ^^
Mir wurde beim Holen des 5Jahresfischereischeins vor einigen Wochen eingeprügelt ich solle ja jeden Waller abschlagen egal wie klein er sei...


----------



## hengist (12. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

@essox Dein Handeln ist unverantwortlich und gehört in die 60er Jahre - willkommen im Jahr 2009 

Ich denke der Gesetzgeber wird bald handeln. Solche Fische zerstören Biodiversität. Deswegen müssen solche Exemplare entnommen werden.


----------



## Algon (12. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

Hallo,

"Wir lassen da natürlich keinerlei Diskussionen zu. *Der Thread dient rein zum einstellen der Fische*."

Quelle:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2587855&postcount=1

Leute, ich will Foto´s sehen.
Macht doch einfach einen neuen Thread auf.

MfG Algon

Edit: 
1.Ja, ich frage mich auch, ob welche die Regeln nicht gelesen haben.
2.Ich stelle mich aber auch nicht an die Lottoanahmestelle und kontrolliere ob die Scheine alle richtig angekreutzt sind
3.Weil, ......geht mich nichts an.|rolleyes


----------



## hengist (12. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

ups - stimmt - sorry^^

einfach nen neuen thread raus machen


----------



## Fanne (12. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

was mich interessieren würde,  


welcher  Angler schleppt nen Riesen Foto Apperat mit zum Angeln um einen 1. 50 m Waller zu knipsen damit man den Fisch , das DATUM der 
Zeitung und die Länge des Zollstocks erkennen kann ? 


ich denke das macht kein Angler  bzw  so eine Kamera hat kein Angler !

Also ist die Aktion mit Mit Zeitung und Maßband für Wallers fürn After


----------



## Angelmati (12. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

|good:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (12. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*



Fanne schrieb:


> was mich interessieren würde,
> 
> 
> welcher  Angler schleppt nen Riesen Foto Apperat mit zum Angeln um einen 1. 50 m Waller zu knipsen damit man den Fisch , das DATUM der
> ...



Ist die Größe der Kamera abhängig vom Motiv? :m


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*



Fanne schrieb:


> was mich interessieren würde,
> 
> 
> welcher  Angler schleppt nen Riesen Foto Apperat mit zum Angeln um einen 1. 50 m Waller zu knipsen damit man den Fisch , das DATUM der
> ...



Vielleicht kann auch eine kleine Kamera nehmen und einfach ein bißchen am Fokus spielen? Hätte ich jetzt so gedacht.;+;+;+


----------



## Algon (12. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

man, man, man.

|bla:75 Beiträge und nur 6 Fische|bla:

MfG Algon


----------



## YakuzaInk (12. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

|good:|muahah:


----------



## Esoxxxhunter (13. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*



hengist schrieb:


> @essox Dein Handeln ist unverantwortlich und gehört in die 60er Jahre - willkommen im Jahr 2009
> 
> Ich denke der Gesetzgeber wird bald handeln. Solche Fische zerstören Biodiversität. Deswegen müssen solche Exemplare entnommen werden.


 

Ich mach was ich will mit den Wallern die ich fang.
Selber fangen und umbringen.
Ende!!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

Sehe ich das richtig das bisher noch kein Fisch in die Wertung kommt weil überall die lächerliche Tageszeitung fehlt?

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:

Dann haben all die Neider ja ganze Arbeit geleistet die dann immer schon im Vorfeld ihre Bild einpacken damit sie auch ja an der Verlosung teilnehmen können... Denkt doch einfach mal dran wie viele (gerade Anfänger und Gelenheitsangler) sich wie Sau über ihren Fang freuen und sicher andere Dinge im Kopf haben als Bilder mit Fisch an Tageszeitung - ich finde da sollte man ein wenig flexibler sein...

Just my 2 cents... #h


----------



## Basti93 (14. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

Bei uns am See machen die Waller auch Rabatzz, wir haben auch eine Wels plage. LEtztes Jahr wurden 100 Schleien in den 3ha See gesetzt und es wurde keine keinzige mehr gefangen.


----------



## Bassey (14. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

Ich werde Morgen versuchen einen Waller zu fangen der gewertet wird!
Gilt auch die aktuelle Angelwoche oder muss ich deswegen jetzt extra
eine Bildzeitung oder sowas kaufen?


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (14. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*



Basti93 schrieb:


> Bei uns am See machen die Waller auch Rabatzz, wir haben auch eine Wels plage. LEtztes Jahr wurden 100 Schleien in den 3ha See gesetzt und es wurde keine keinzige mehr gefangen.


Trotdem würde ich hier lieber keine voreiligen Schlüsse ziehen. Wurden in dem Gewässer denn überhaupt schon Welse gefangen? Denn oftmals wird der Waller (welcher oft garnicht vorhanden ist) als grund vorgeschoben.
Schleien sind meiner Erfahrung nach sehr heikel. An meinem früheren Hausgewässer wurde auch über etliche Jahre (fast) keine Schleie gefangen. Sofort hieß es jemand hätte heimlich Waller eingesetzt, die alles weggefressen hätten. Dies ist natürlich absoluter Schwachsinn. An dem Gewässer hatte es noch nie Waller, noch hat jemand einen eingesetzt. 
Und schließlich nach jahrelangem nix-beißen kamen plötzöich ein zwei Wochen in denen jede Menge Schleien gefangen wurden. Nach den 2 Wochen ar es wieder aus mit dem Zauber und es wurden wieder Jahrelang praktisch keine Schleien gefangen.
Also mein Apell: Zieht keine voreiligen Schlüsse. Oftmals sind die wahren Gründe viel schwerer zu ergründen!


----------



## Basti93 (14. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

ja wir haben massig welse in einer nacht kriegt man locker 10 stück!


----------



## Bassey (14. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

10 Waller in einer Nacht? Locker? Aha...


----------



## Basti93 (15. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

haha nein sind ja keine 2 meter waller so 30-70CM xD


----------



## Algon (15. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

|bla:*85* Beiträge und nur *6* Fische|bla:


----------



## FischerBub (16. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

Sodele...

um hier mal ne Richtung hereinzubekommen post ich jetzt mal das Bild von meinem ersten Waller.
Zwar kein Kapitaler, aber immerhin mein Allererster und lange Ersehnter.

Gefangen als Beifang beim Zanderfischen.
44cm und etwa ein Pfund schwer . Hab mich trotzdem gerfreut wie ein großer!

Gruß FB


----------



## schnubbi1307 (16. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

So hier meine Bilder, alle Fische gestern Nacht gefangen. Der mit der weißen Stelle hat wohl ne Pigmentstörung:









​ 






Zu den Größen: *55 cm, 2x 56 cm und 58 cm!*


----------



## tozi (16. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

hallo,
was regt ihr euch eigentlich wegen der zeitung so auf. es wäre doch einfacher dass auf dem bild mit dem wels abgesehen von dem massband, einfach in irgendwelcher art die drei buchstaben AAA zu sehen sind. das lässt sich mit stöcken, zweigen, grashalmen und nötigenfalls auch mit posen machen. dann ist schon mal gewährleistet das es sich bei den welsen um solche handelt die nach geburt der AAA-aktion gefangen worden sind. einfacher gehts glaub ich nicht. oder?
gruß tom


----------



## Browntroutcatcher (16. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*



schnubbi1307 schrieb:


> So hier meine Bilder, alle Fische gestern Nacht gefangen. Der mit der weißen Stelle hat wohl ne Pigmentstörung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Schnubbi,
also ich weiß ja nicht ob deine Fische hier gewertet werden. Schließlich heißt die Aktion ja *...Waller!!* und nicht *...allemöglichen Welsarten!!*. #q
Die hast wohl in irgendeinem Put and take Weiher gefangen. Da werden nämlich desöfteren afrikanische Welse (sowie allemöglichen anderen Arten) eingesetzt.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (16. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*



schnubbi1307 schrieb:


> So hier meine Bilder, alle Fische gestern Nacht gefangen. Der mit der weißen Stelle hat wohl ne Pigmentstörung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der hat wohl, wie die anderen auch,eher eine "Zugehörigkeitsstörung" zur Gattung "Europäischer Wels". Und nur um den geht es hier!


----------



## schadstoff (16. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

Petri zu den Wallern, ich würde schätzen das der weiße ein Albino ist da er auch Rote Augen hat.


lg Schadstoff


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (16. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

Nix Albino, wie schon gesagt, keiner davon ist ein Waller.


----------



## Esoxxxhunter (17. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

Also erstmal Petri zu deinem Fang die sind alle ganz süß haben sicher auch an einer leichten Rute viel Spass gebracht....
Aber wie andere hier schon gesagt haben, es handelt sich nicht um Flusswelse.
Einen Wettbewerb für diese Fische bleibt uns hoffentlich die nächsten Jahre noch erspart.


----------



## heavymetalfisher (17. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

Das sind zwar welse aber keine europäischen sondern meines wissens nach um amerikanische oder irre ich mich?;+


----------



## Algon (17. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

Leute, 6mal das Gleiche. Meint Ihr nicht das Schnubbi es verstanden hat. Man Man Man.......

MfG Algon

PS: @ Schnubbi,
 ich glaube nicht das diese Wellse gemeint waren|supergri


----------



## Fanne (18. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

Dachte  

Wels = Waller ?

ob europhäisch oder nicht ..

spielt das  bei dieser Aktion so ne riesen Rolle??

Petri Heil


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

Zählen bei Dir dann bei Karpfen auch Marmorkarpfen, Graskarpfen, Amur etc. mit?

Barsch = Schwarzbarsch = Wolfsbarsch = Sonnenbarsch = Zander? Alles eine Familie, aber mehr auch nicht...

Denke schon das es hier konkret um den Waller (_Silurus glanis) _geht!


----------



## Esoxxxhunter (21. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

Hab nochmal einen nachzulegen 1,23m und 18 Kg.
Muss aber leider dazu sagen, das das ganze mit der "wahrheutsgetreuen Meldung"
bei Wallern ungewöhlich schwer ist.
Das kommt einfach durch die enorme Grösse.( Also zu mind. bei denen die ich hier einstell ;-)))
Nein im Erst dieser Waller musste leider entnommen werden weil er wirklich sehr schwirig gehakt war.Ansonsten wäre er aber auch wieder nicht in diese Wertung gekommen, da kein Foto an Board war.
Naja soll ja keine Diskusionen hier geben also später einfach FISCH&FERIG!!


----------



## HD4ever (21. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*



Algon schrieb:


> man, man, man.
> 
> |bla:75 Beiträge und nur 6 Fische|bla:
> 
> MfG Algon




dafür ber nen paar schöne ! 
Glückwunsch von mir dazu ... :m


----------



## tesuji (24. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*



HD4ever schrieb:


> dafür ber nen paar schöne !
> Glückwunsch von mir dazu ... :m



Habt ihrs mal in Wallerfangen versucht, Waller zu fangen?


----------



## Silurid666 (24. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*



schnubbi1307 schrieb:


> ​



petri zu den fischen

nur wenn ich mich nicht täusche sind das clarias-welse


----------



## Silurid666 (24. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*



Fanne schrieb:


> was mich interessieren würde,
> welcher  Angler schleppt nen Riesen Foto Apperat mit zum Angeln um einen 1. 50 m Waller zu knipsen damit man den Fisch , das DATUM der
> Zeitung und die Länge des Zollstocks erkennen kann ?
> 
> ...



sorry fürs offtopic

hmm...
bei nem zollstock kann man die länge fast bis auf den zentimeter genau abschätzen - alle zwanzig zentimeter ein neues glied - ganz davon ab irgendwas zum messen muss jeder angler mit sich führen - von wegen mindestmass...

wenn man halt drauf aus ist nen datumsnachweis durch zeitung zu erbringen - nimm doch einfach die bild von den arbeitskollegen(man muss sich ja selber nicht als bildleser outen - wobei des blättchen relativ amüsant ist von zeit zu zeit ) abends mit und legt das nackige mädel auf seite 1 vor den fisch - hat auf jeden fall wiedererkennungswert

mfg


----------



## robinhood23 (24. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

ich wäre4 mal ganz stark dafür das sich nen mod dem hier mal annimt und alles was nichts mit fangmeldungen zutun hat (auch meinen beitrag hier) löscht oder in eine diskusions-thema zur aktuellen aaa-aktion verschiebt


----------



## Housecat (24. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

|good:|good:|good:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

editroblem erledigt!


----------



## weserwaller (25. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*



powermesh schrieb:


> F-D-I-K!:v:v:v:v


 
Das geht ja garnicht


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (25. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

Was soll denn das gespamme und die Beleidigungen??? Eventuell kann hier mal ein Mod einschreiten?


----------



## Fishaholic (25. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin gerade durch Zufall auf diesen Tröt gestoßen und stell einfach mal meinen August Waller mit ein, ob er mit in die Wertung fällt, oder nicht, ist mir eigentlich wurst. (Ich habe auch kein Bild mit Zeitung, Maßband oder Co, weil wir den Fisch möglichst bald wieder in sein Element bringen wollten. Leßt einfach hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2615553#post2615553 )


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (25. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

Toller Fang, Petri!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

Yo, schönes Ding,Petri Heil!


----------



## Esoxxxhunter (26. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

Top Fisch unter Anglern wie schwer und Gross war denn dein "kleiner" Bolle?


----------



## Fishaholic (26. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*



Esoxxxhunter schrieb:


> Top Fisch unter Anglern wie schwer und Gross war denn dein "kleiner" Bolle?




181cm 
Gewicht unbekannt...


----------



## Esoxxxhunter (27. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

Schön sehr schöne Färbung!!!


----------



## Ronen (27. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

Tag,

ich möchte mich "Fishaholic" anschliessen.... Tageszeitung, Zollstock etc. nicht vorhanden, da ich Waller im Wasser fange, diese dort belasse, fotografiere, und wieder schwimmen lasse ( ausserdem hab ich auch net von dieser Aktion gewusst |bla: ) . Wenns trotzdem in die Wertung kommt...GUT....falls net, EGAL !


Wallerlie aus der Mulde in Dessau...1,44m Gewicht unbekannt. Gefangen auf nen 8cm Kopyto beim Versuch des "Rapfenschnappens".






Gruss Ronen


----------



## hengist (27. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

tststs catch and release - bei Bachforellen könnt ich das ja verstehen


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*



hengist schrieb:


> tststs catch and release - bei Bachforellen könnt ich das ja verstehen


Bitte,bitte, nicht schon wieder. Hier gehts um Wallerfänge! Entweder 'n kurzes Petri oder Klappe halten!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

Petri übrigens!


----------



## Lorenz (29. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

Hallo #h



133cm






145cm






Die anderen 11 Stück bis ~1,7m habe ich nicht richtig messen können.Schonmal alleine einen lebenden Waller im Flachwasser gemessen? Im 2,6m Schlauchboot ist es zu eng und wenn man den Fisch schonen will und ansonsten keine ebene Fläche zur Verfügung steht,geht es halt nur so "grob" ...Hier der Bericht für alle die es interessiert :g
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=163883


----------



## Fishaholic (29. August 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

#h Dickes Petri! Toller Bericht!!
So eine Wohngemeinschaft möchte ich auch einmal besuchen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” August: Waller!!*

Die Gewinnerlänge: 88,8 cm

Der Gewinner:
Belly_gaga
wird demnächst per PN benachrichtigt.


----------

